# Live Isopods?



## Giubo (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi, new here so apologies if this is covered elsewhere. But are live pill bugs/rolley-polleys/Isopods healthy for hedgies? Thanks! 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm sorry I have no idea what these are so I googled it. But do you mean things like woodlice ?? (This is my understanding from what google said)
I know that woodlice are because I feed Holly orange woodlice.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Ria said:


> I'm sorry I have no idea what these are so I googled it. But do you mean things like woodlice ?? (This is my understanding from what google said)
> I know that woodlice are because I feed Holly orange woodlice.


 haha yeah woodlice are their more official name, we call em all kinds of things over here lol

Woodlice from my understanding are all fine to treat, but make sure they're captive bred and not caught from the wild.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I've never heard them called anything else other than woodlice. Learnt something new !!


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

Ria I have been wondering for a long time what the woodlice were that you talk about. I thought it was some bug that was only where you are from. Those pill bugs / rolly pollies were cheap toys for us poor country kids years ago.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

belties said:


> ria i have been wondering for a long time what the woodlice were that you talk about. I thought it was some bug that was only where you are from. Those pill bugs / rolly pollies were cheap toys for us poor country kids years ago.


lol for realll


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

Yep, we would collect them and roll them down the sloped sidewalk or line them up and wait till they unrolled and had races with them. When you grow up in the middle of nowhere you find ways to amuse your self. Like they say poor folks have poor ways.


----------



## Giubo (Mar 7, 2019)

Oh man I did not need another name for those suckers. 

Yeah mine are all a few generations captive bred. I use them as janitors in my more humid terrariums. Thank you guys. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaymin_Lover (Jan 27, 2019)

Yeah, they’re safe. A lot of people use them in bioactive enclosures as well.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Giubo said:


> Oh man I did not need another name for those suckers.
> 
> Yeah mine are all a few generations captive bred. I use them as janitors in my more humid terrariums. Thank you guys.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


It's one of my top goals to create a bio active terrarium!!! That's awesome. You can definitely treat them to your hedgie &#128578;


----------



## Chowder (Jan 28, 2019)

Spiny Norma, the hedgehog I had almost 15 years ago, LOVED roly polies. My daughter currently has a roly poly farm, so I wouldn't dream of trying to feed roly polies to Chowder.:grin:


----------



## Giubo (Mar 7, 2019)

Aj.t said:


> It's one of my top goals to create a bio active terrarium!!! That's awesome. You can definitely treat them to your hedgie &#128578;


Poison dart frogs are a good pet to do that with. They don't destroy their plants like hermit crabs. I think the crested/dragon geko is another good one.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------

